# Anyone breed show kings?



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I am getting my first pair of show kings, and was interested in any info anyone could share with me about their breeding or care.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you are breeding for show You want to study the standard, Kings are not bad breeders. Be sure you have a young bird pen to seperate the young. Will you be joining a club. and going to shows.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

No just breeding them to keep around and enjoy however, I would like to keep them as close to the standard. Might as well breed them for what there supposed to be.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Would any other kinds work?


----------

